# I'm so sad :(



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

When I went to feed yesterday morning I was hearing a horrendous noise from the coop. I found three of my girls had been slaughtered. The three girls and my roo were understandably upset. Obviously the perp was there doing the deed as I left the house. I found where a **** had entered by chewing through the wire.

This happened once before and I thought I wouldn't ever have chickens again but we decided to reinforce the coop and try again. I guess we didn't reinforce it enough. The one good thing is that since I am unemployed (at the moment) the chickens got fed later than usual. If we had fed at the regular time and both of us left for work, the **** would probably have killed them all.

Rest in peace Lucy, Copycat and Big Girl.


----------



## head (Aug 1, 2016)

That's sad  sorry for your loss


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I'm so sorry Zamora. I had the same kind of tragedy last year. A **** got into one of my pens and killed 4 of my chickens. Of course the ones that liked to be held. I was so devastated I couldn't cry until a month later. There's not much anyone could say to make me feel better. Out of 3 whole pens, one had wire on the roof that didn't quite make it far enough to the stud to be nailed down. That had a tarp over all the pens. So I went out and bought horse fence panels-(if I move I take them with me).

When you reinforce think about keeping a lion out. 

I am sorry it's happened. Big hugs to you.


----------



## head (Aug 1, 2016)

Me too I had 2 chickens but they died


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I'm sorry for your losses Zamora. It's heartbreaking.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Ugh, this is why I hate those little trash pandas people call raccoons. I had one break into my coop twice, once before reinforcements, once after. They are evil little things, don't even eat the chickens they kill! So sorry for your loss. I hope you can make the right adjustments to keep them out.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

Oh so sorry Zamora! HUGS!!!!!!


----------



## jstringerrn75 (Oct 24, 2015)

So sorry! I am dreading the day I lose any of my girls!


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

Thanks everyone, one of my favorites was one of the ones dispatched. I'm really going to miss them all but her especially.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Sorry for your loss.Nothing worse than finding multiple dead chickens because of another animal.That's why I keep loaded guns every where and I too can and will kill any and all perpetrators .Got 1 **** this summer and thankfully the neighbors are keeping their dogs confined.I wanted to make a **** skin hat but it was so full of parasites it was disgusting.I no longer want a **** skin hat and itch thinking about it.They are fairly easy to trap,all you need is a good trap and a can of tuna.When you catch it,kill it.Don't take it somewhere else.It will be back...


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

It's always the ones you're most attached to that go first. Zamora, I hope you're feeling a little bit better.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

Thanks Sem, I'm feeling a bit better I suppose. Yesterday afternoon when I went to let the chickens out like I do every day, my roo big Red wouldn't come in when I called. He kept looking under the bushes and shrubs for his missing girls. It just about broke my heart. Whenever I would turn them all out, my RIR hen Lucy always always stuck by his side and I just know he was looking for her. Hopefully he will realize she isn't coming back.

My next door neighbor has offered to buy three more hens to 'replace' the ones we lost but I told her I'm just not ready yet. I am missing the eggs but I am missing the hens more. I guess it will just take some more time.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I know what you mean. But it's not about replacing your chickens , it's more about you missing keeping, watching, caring, and spending time with them. Like we put 2 old dogs to sleep in the past, and I got a dog a few months later because I wanted a dog. Not a replacement. So don't feel bad wanting more. Just make your pen lion proof.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

So sorry to hear about that. I had to reinforce my coop this morning. I found 2 pullets out this morning and I think I lost 2 by the looks. The dog knew the 2 were out and was laying down watching them. Luckily I looked to see what he was looking at. However there was possum hair on the porch so I know Jack went after a possum. But when I did the head count and recounted I found out there is only 48 chicks in the coop so I am missing 2. I have looked all over and no chicks. I just hope none were the polish. I know the game cockerel and pullet are there. The silky and hoot are there along with duck, and all 3 bantams are in there. But the rest I am not sure of. When my daughter wakes up we will do another head count by putting everyone into a cage as we count them. With chicks running every wheres it is way to hard to count them all.

The good news is I found the spot where they got out of the coop, and it is now fixed. However the bad news is I had to pull up all 20 of my tomato plants to get to the area where the small hole was. So while I was there I made double sure that there was no spaces at the bottom of the coop even tied down 2x4's just to make sure no one could push out any wire at the bottom. Then where the fence comes together I wired it again together so there was no gaps.

And the other good news is that Jack knows he is suppose to watch over his babies.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Zamora, are you feeling any better?


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

Yeah, feeling a bit better, thanks for asking. It's still difficult but at least I have started thinking about what breeds I want to take the place of the ones I lost. I KNOW I have to have a RIR hen since Big Red needs a perfect match.


----------



## kgb6days (Apr 1, 2016)

Oh my - I am so sorry. I know this was horrible for you


----------

